# why dont u make a highlined tutorial?



## thecrow2012 (May 5, 2011)

why dont;t u make a simple and for everybody to understand tutorial on how to extract gold from processors?? what kind of substance to adddd....or a video like this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD6mE5-hPWM&NR=1 but to be full precess video coz this one not show refining


----------



## samuel-a (May 5, 2011)

Hi thecrow2012

I don't know to whom exactly your words are intended for, but allow me to answer since you mentioned one of my videos.

I have planned to upload the second part of this tutorial earlier, but you know... life can be sometimes un-expected and had a load of work coming in to me in the last few weeks. Between my part time evening job and my refining business i don't have much time to work on my tutorials. whenever i can i do so.
I can tell you this though, what you are asking about is actually in editing at the moment and soon to be uploaded.

Beside my own videos and website, i can promise you this: ALL of the information you seek is also present here on the forum, just need to dig it up.

I wish you luck.

Sam


----------



## goldenchild (May 5, 2011)

thecrow2012 said:


> why dont;t u make a simple and for everybody to understand tutorial on how to extract gold from processors?? what kind of substance to adddd....or a video like this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD6mE5-hPWM&NR=1 but to be full precess video coz this one not show refining



thecrow2012,

Let me ask you this. Have you even read Hoke? Samuel can make a tutorial from A-Z but it will be perfectly useless to you if you don't understand the mechanics and chemistry behind it. It will only work if everything goes 100% smoothly without a hitch. No matter how long you've been refining problems and accidents can still occur. Then you will be one of those people asking us how to recover their material having made no effort in educating themselves. Most of us are tired of those people.


----------



## PreciousMexpert (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the videos Sam
That is really a neat way to remove the gold 
Is there gold in the center part of the of the cpu and if there is than I guess you would have to crush it.


----------



## samuel-a (May 9, 2011)

PreciousMexpert said:


> Is there gold in the center part of the of the cpu and if there is than I guess you would have to crush it.



As far as i know there isn't gold in the traces leading from the pins to the wafer... but with so many species out there, some maybe designed that way...


----------

